

What Do You Suggest? - Explore the search behavior of Google users  - luckystrike
http://whatdoyousuggest.net/

======
sinjax
What a lovely interface, and some really great results.

Typed in "javascript" and it basically becomes the best JS API doc site I've
ever seen :-).

~~~
GFischer
The interface is nice, but about the results... I typed "visual basic" and it
redirects me to "C" :P

